# Extracting details from Linkedin through a given search url



## kartikoli (Nov 23, 2015)

I have been working with few people to copy paste details from Linkedin and post them on google spreadsheet
This is how Its done
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5SH0CdDVYE

Now someone told me that this can be done using a script so would like to know if this is possible and if yes can anyone help me with it. I have zero knowledge of programming so would like anyone to do it for me and I'll pay for it.

Basically I'll give the link (or if the software/script can generate itself ...No idea) and it should copy specific details from each search link of Linkedin and copy them to google spreadsheet or excel (or anywhere which can be copied to excel later).

For Example if I select State "Maine" for "Computer Software" Industry and Employee size "1-10,11-50,51-200,201-500" then we get 55 results 
*www.linkedin.com/vsearch/c?orig=FC...424&f_I=4&openFacets=CCR,JO,I,CS&f_CS=B,C,D,E

Now the script should open all links and copy details for each link.
Things to note is Linkedin restrict free users for certain number of searches per month so the script should be able to work with different Linkedin accounts.

Details to copy per company
Company Name
Address (I dont think it can split street, city, state so that will be done manually)
Industry
Company Size
Website
LinkedIn url of the company

Any Help will be appreciated


----------



## BakBob (Nov 26, 2015)

You should look into BeautifulSoup for Python. Very powerful.

On a side-note, this is an extensive project, something that would take days to conjure up, I doubt anybody would be willing to undertake the writing of scripts of this magnitude. You should look into hiring some intern to do this job for you.


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 26, 2015)

I am fine hiring anyone (online/offline), going to talk to my friend tomorrow who has some knowledge of programming. Lets see what he says.

Do you have any idea how much should I pay for this type of project as I have no knowledge about this field?
 [MENTION=317599]BakBob[/MENTION]


----------



## BakBob (Nov 26, 2015)

I'd suggest hiring some intern for like 5000-8000 for a month or so for this kind of stuff. But, HR isn't really my department so I guess I'm under quoting the pay, but rest assured you'd be able to find interns easily who are willing to do this kind of thing.


----------

